# SouthernStyle's Pix



## SouthernStyle (Jan 4, 2007)

*Thought I'd Join in on the Action...STILL limited on the number of Pix I can snap (Blasted digital is broken, so this isn't even REMOTELY close to all of my T's!) Have a look!*

A.Seemani (F)






H.Lividum (F)






H.Lividum (F) (2 of 4 that I have, the first one above is my larger female)






H.Lividum (F) (3 of 4) in her Burrow






H.Lividum (F) (4 of 4) Standing Guard, A Good pic of her fangs!






H.Lividum (F) (1 of 4) Just chillin on my ArachnoTable


----------



## Natemass (Jan 4, 2007)

nice lividums so what kind of chilids do you have?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 4, 2007)

I found some more pix, Just of my (F) A.Seemani and one of my Scorps...More to come later on!














Up Close and Personal!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2007)

Gloves ... lol :?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 4, 2007)

Baboon said:


> Gloves ... lol :?


They Work well while doing a bit of cage maintence...That Female LOVES to bite (typical I hear) But Those gloves are Law Enforcement gloves, Rated as "Stick proof" figured I'd wear them to AVOID the bite...And She tried, Didnt get through....havn't needed them since then though~ Just for work and so forth


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2007)

Lol ... I was going to reply a text, but I'll avoid to say what I think of all this, its your thread I dont want to ruin it. But im pretty sure you know what I think of that.

I would just say that if you are to afraid to handle it without glove, and if you get bitten everytime you handle it ... you clearly have a problem with dealing with them, and should leave all this to those who have year's of experience, hard studying and breeding with this kind of species.

No offense, but you clearly dont know what you are doing my friend


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 4, 2007)

Baboon said:


> Lol ... I was going to reply a text, but I'll avoid to say what I think of all this, its your thread I dont want to ruin it. But im pretty sure you know what I think of that.
> 
> I would just say that if you are to afraid to handle it without glove, and if you get bitten everytime you handle it ... you clearly have a problem with dealing with them, and should leave all this to those who have year's of experience, hard studying and breeding with this kind of species.
> 
> No offense, but you clearly dont know what you are doing my friend


I'll leave it where it stands, Not worried about handling her without a glove now, If I get bit, It happens...Life goes on, The Gloves Were there as an EXTRA MEANS to PREVENT her from landing a bite..Again as you said I'm not going to step over this much more, You're entitled to your oppinion as I am to mine


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, you're right.

Starting a debate about it is a waste of time 

"You're wrong!!!"

"No im not"

"Yes you are!"

"NO!!"


----------



## T. Junkie1 (Jan 5, 2007)

You know when you're working with a T with a temperment like any of the Haps have I think it's wise to handle them with gloves, if you handle them at all.  If what I've read here is any indication they have a fairly potent bite and one individual may have a more severe reaction to the venom than someone else.  I have 3 Haplopelmas (2 lividum, 1 longipes) and 2 of them will strike if you look at them crosseyed much less try to pick them up and the 3rd is only slightly more patient than the others.  Just because someone chooses to be safe because they know what an animal is capable of doesn't mean they don't know what they are doing, to me it means just the opposite.  The point is neither of you is really wrong in the way you choose to handle your T's because it's just that, a choice.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 9, 2007)

*NEW addition!*

*This Little girl came to me today from Exotic Pets in Las Vegas...The Container is just a temporary housing for a bit (just a Sterilite Holiday bow container) but I may actucally end up using it as a cage, seems pretty effective for the moment!*


----------



## Sleepwalkah (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, 

are you sure that the _P.murinus_ is a "girl"?

Looks like an adult male to me (size of legs, palps...).

Greetz
Joscha


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 9, 2007)

Sleepwalkah said:


> Hi,
> 
> are you sure that the _P.murinus_ is a "girl"?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure (sexed by Tiffany @ ExoticPetsLV)...I'll post a couple pix of the underside when I get a sec, Looks like it's still a Juvie too though....


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 9, 2007)

I dont see any tibial spur and any bulb. I got to say it is pretty leggy, but this is not a way of sexing at all.


----------



## Sleepwalkah (Jan 9, 2007)

Ah yes... sorry, I forgot that _Pterinochilus spec._ have got tibial spurs... :8o


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 9, 2007)

I ran it by our Local Exotic pet shop down here and the kat that took a look at it said that HE is DEFINATLY a SHE.... So it is a Female :worship:


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi,

The people who work in pet shop usually know nothing to tarantula, and are unable to sex.

I dont know the person you talk about, but ...


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 9, 2007)

Baboon said:


> Hi,
> 
> The people who work in pet shop usually know nothing to tarantula, and are unable to sex.
> 
> I dont know the person you talk about, but ...


Alright, It's a STORE THAT DEALS WITH NOTHING BUT Tarantulas....Hence, EXOTIC PET STORE...Pardon me for not Specifying that Sooner to you


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 9, 2007)

I wanna work in a tarantula store


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 9, 2007)

That actually does look like a male very much so.

Get some pics of its palps and front legs and underside.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 9, 2007)

True, would'nt surprise me at all if it was a male.


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow who cares if it's male or female...nice T!! One of many that are a fav of mine. (knows a certain someone who works in a pet store and know LOTS about T's) :}


----------



## billopelma (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd bet real money that is an ultimate male. I'd go get my money back, that little guy might only have days or weeks left to live, depending on when he molted. If a self proclaimed professional can't figure that out looking at it in person, I would be questioning they're level of experience. (IMHO).

Bill


----------



## Sleepwalkah (Jan 10, 2007)

I think without ventral shots of the palps or the front legs we aren't really able to say more about this T... :?


----------



## Wolfy72 (Jan 10, 2007)

Sleepwalkah said:


> Hi,
> 
> are you sure that the _P.murinus_ is a "girl"?
> 
> ...


Looks very male to me as well, long spindly legs, swollen palps, look like bulbs, and a faint glimpse of what looked to be hooks... 

I could be wrong though since I happen to work in a Pet Store...lol


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 10, 2007)

Im going to be taking IT to another store here in a couple to make sure it's one or the other...As soon as I know, We'll go from there...If it's a male, Ima be a pissed off camer


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 10, 2007)

If not a mature male, Im willing to lay some money down that it is an immature male.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 10, 2007)

SouthernStyle said:


> Im going to be taking IT to another store here in a couple to make sure it's one or the other...As soon as I know, We'll go from there...If it's a male, Ima be a pissed off camer


That wont do much good unless you have a shed to take to them. It certainly looks leggy like a male however a look at a shed would verify it


----------



## Teratris (Jan 10, 2007)

great pics and spiders


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 13, 2007)

*Some New T's and other's to the Family!*

I added a couple new one's to my list, Here's a couple new pix of the additions, Not all are T's though 


Hong Kong Pede 






Another H.Lividum ( I LOVE these!, this makes 5 ::smiles:






African Giant Milipede (forgot the scientific on him sorry)


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 13, 2007)

*Some MORE new Stuff!*

I didnt want to clog up that last post with my new girl~ She's A LITTLE over 6" and a BEAUTIFUL Red and White 


Measurin'






Just Chillin'






Cruzin' on Our bed (And webbin' it up too!)






From the Front....






AND FINALLY, My Favorite Pic! She's not tried to bite or lunge at either me or my Fiance', but she Sure LOVES to show off her Fangs!


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice...but that milipede on your hand...ackkk I can't even imagine holding one of those. (this coming from a woman who loves to hold her T's) lol but isn't allowed to of course.


----------



## EricFavez (Jan 13, 2007)

the Nhandu Cromatus.....definetly a girl!


----------



## becca81 (Jan 13, 2007)

Novak said:


> If not a mature male, Im willing to lay some money down that it is an immature male.


It's a mature male - no question about it.  Look at its palps - you can tell from the rounded shape at the end that it is a mature male.

There is no constant sexual dimorphism prior to maturity with this species.

If the petstore told you that was a female, I'd say they know little to nothing about tarantulas and have been feeding you a load of bull.


----------



## Johnny_27 (Jan 14, 2007)

I agree with becca.  Males are very small (hence the juvie appearance) and its legs and palps just scream male.  Just look for hooks.  They are very small but Im pretty sure you'll find them if you look close enough.


----------



## anderstd (Jan 14, 2007)

Where can I get a pair of those cool gloves?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 15, 2007)

It definatly is a male, and is no longer in my collection...I had a local breeder here in the state that deceided he wanted him for his own collection, not matured yet, but he's pretty close! AS FAR as that pet store goes, they were notified of the mishap and re-credited my account so that my next order will include a female....::grumbles::


----------



## becca81 (Jan 15, 2007)

SouthernStyle said:


> not matured yet, but he's pretty close!


I don't think you understand.  The male you posted is mature.  There is no such things as having palpal emboli and being "pretty close" to maturity (unlike human males, who never quite make it past "pretty close" to maturity  JK ).

If the "breeder" you gave him to doesn't know that he is mature, then he/she knows about as much as the petshop you bought him from.

Becca


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 15, 2007)

becca81 said:


> I don't think you understand.  The male you posted is mature.  There is no such things as having palpal emboli and being "pretty close" to maturity (unlike human males, who never quite make it past "pretty close" to maturity  JK ).
> 
> If the "breeder" you gave him to doesn't know that he is mature, then he/she knows about as much as the petshop you bought him from.
> 
> Becca


Alright, The store that I bought this guy from was Exotic Pets in Las Vegas, the kat that runs the show (Ken) is a Reptile guy only (herpetologist pardon the spelling) and he Didnt know a DAMN THING about it being a male aparently when he sold it to me....just that he would pick the biggest one out of his store...Oh well though, Such is life...AT LEAST he credited it back to me though...


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 15, 2007)

SouthernStyle said:


> Alright, The store that I bought this guy from was Exotic Pets in Las Vegas, the kat that runs the show (Ken) is a Reptile guy only (herpetologist pardon the spelling) and he Didnt know a DAMN THING about it being a male aparently when he sold it to me....just that he would pick the biggest one out of his store...Oh well though, Such is life...AT LEAST he credited it back to me though...


I've seen some reptiles come out of there. he knows more about making a buck than taking care of his critters then


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 15, 2007)

Typical pet shop huh ... :wall:


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 18, 2007)

*Some New Pix of My (F) Brazillian~*

BY FAR, She is my Favorite T that I've got right now....And Not too bad as far as agression....Enjoy!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 18, 2007)

That first pic is great. I love when the flash makes the first set of eyes look white. Zombie Tarantula!!


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Just Snapped a couple pix of her Taking down not one but TWO B.Dubai Roaches...Have a look at these ones! I should have more T's here tomorrow evening so ya'll should see some new pix here in a couple!













This one Didnt Turn out AS WELL as the others, But The Zombie Eyes ROCK!


----------



## Natemass (Jan 18, 2007)

nice pics your pics seem like youve been taking pictures of ts for awhile now


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Natemass said:


> nice pics your pics seem like youve been taking pictures of ts for awhile now


Somethin' Like that  A lot of it is the Camera itself, This 6mp Nikkon Camera Just rocks for Close up shots of my T's! Thanks for the comment though!


----------



## pinkzebra (Jan 19, 2007)

You've got some great pics there! I especially love the one with the 2 roaches getting gobbled up! Nice job.  :clap:


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 19, 2007)

*New Arrivals!*

These came to me Today Via Dean @ NWInverts (Id HIGHLY advise ANYONE lookin' for a T to get them from him!) Missing one, My E. Murinus (still recovering from cold shock...Crossin' my fingers that it will pull through!) But I'll post pix of her when I get them! Have a look!

H.Longipes (F) (Same female in Both Pix)





H.Longipes (F)






P.Cancerides (F) (all the same T in all 3 pix BTW)





P.Cancerides (F)





P.Cancerides (F)


----------



## Natemass (Jan 20, 2007)

better feed those buggers good looking kinda skinny


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 20, 2007)

*Here's a Couple more!*

Well, THANK The T Gods! My E.Murinus Made it through the night, alive and eating like there is no tomorrow! Here's a couple more pix of That one and The H.Longipes!











This one is from Last night





And this one is from last night as well






H.Longipes (This Morning)


----------



## Natemass (Jan 21, 2007)

awesome pics i want a e.murinus so bad


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 21, 2007)

Natemass said:


> awesome pics i want a e.murinus so bad


That T Is Awesome...She's a bit on the grumpy side at times, but once she is out of her tank, she is perfectly fine and doesnt mind being handled...Definatly one of my more favorite T's Though!


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 29, 2007)

*The NEW arrivals*

This one will be a long Piece, so I'm going to break it up into a couple different Posts...Take a Look!

G.Rosea pair






G.Rosea (MM)






Singapore Blue Sling






C.Huahini (F)






C.Huahini (F)


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 29, 2007)

*Part 2 Of the NEw Arrivals*

H.Hinanum (F)






H.Hinanum (F)






H.Hinanum (F) ROACH Tackle!






C.Fascinatum (F)







A.Avic






A.Avic


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 29, 2007)

*Part 3 Of the NEW arrivals*

Almost Done, One more to go!

A.Chalcodes (F)






A.Chalcodes (F)


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 29, 2007)

*Part 4 Of The New Arrivals!*

This is the one that Takes The Cake, She has about an 8" Leg span and Is doing just fine! A big Beautiful T.Blondi~

And I THOUGHT I'd heard a spider Hiss....NOT Until I Came across this Girl! And It's Loud enough to spook the dogs LOL!


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jan 29, 2007)

*More Pix of My T.Blondi*

Here's a couple more pix of my Blondi~ She was a bit more Photogenic Today!













Look At Those Chompers!


----------



## SouthernStyle (Feb 12, 2007)

*New T Pix*

I bought this little girl about 3 days ago, She's a Good lookin one!!


----------



## regalis (Feb 12, 2007)

C.bechuanicus ?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Feb 12, 2007)

I honestly dont know the scientific name of this T~ She was sold to me as a Greater horned Baboon.... ::grins::


----------



## Natemass (Feb 13, 2007)

Greaterhorned Baboon (Ceratogyrus brachycephalus)
Curvedhorn baboon (Ceratogyrus bechuanicus)


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with what Nate is trying to show.

99% its Ceratogyrus bechuanicus. The "greater horned baboon" usually refers to Ceratogyrus brachycephalus, which has a horn going foward. Yours has a horn going backwards, which is Ceratogyrus bechuanicus.


----------



## TRON (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome collection. Cool gloves.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi,

Impossible to tell if its _Ceratogyrus darlingi_ or _C. bechuanicus_


----------



## Melmoth (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice T's mate


----------



## SouthernStyle (Feb 16, 2007)

*My NEWEST Addition*

I bought this Big Girl On V-Day~ Kinda Felt like I was in the Mood for a Red Spider LOL! She's about 5.5" or so and a Beautiful Vagan!


----------



## SouthernStyle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Some Updated Pix Part 1*

I Only have these Three At my place here in the springs, The Rest of the T's Are in Greeley, So I'll get some newer Pix put up of them Here in the next couple days...Enjoy!~


----------



## SouthernStyle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Part 2 Of The Updated Pix*


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 1, 2007)

Heum ... why ? :?


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice Pics, but I don't think its too smart to have all your Ts side by side like that.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Mar 1, 2007)

Why What?? :?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Mar 1, 2007)

Novak said:


> Nice Pics, but I don't think its too smart to have all your Ts side by side like that.


Nothing that a bit of Quick intervention and a thick piece of leather wouldnt stop...They Were close I would agree, But Not to where I couldnt have stepped in to seperate them if somethin were to have happened...NTM They were like that for a couple seconds...IF that


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 1, 2007)

That is stupid in my opinion  

just my opinion


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I wouldnt say stupid Cedrik, just irresponsible. 

Even a couple of seconds is too long. That blondie can hit your Ceratogyrus spp. and it could be over, if it were to hit it in the right spot. I just don't think taking unnecessary risks is worth it.

I give you props though for attempting it(and getting lucky nothing bad happened), but from now on I would just keep them away from each other.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 1, 2007)

Very irresponsable and unnecessary as the result of the pic is nothing spectactular, it just show how irresponsable Southern is. This said, me and this individu will never understand each other


----------



## Helio (Mar 1, 2007)

*wow*

What a monster blondi you've got there
Nice pic of them together


----------



## Natemass (Mar 1, 2007)

i like the picture but id never do it with my luck the B.vagans would some how hit the species in the middle and the T.blondi would take both on. but youve heard it already so cool pic none the less


----------



## SouthernStyle (Jul 31, 2007)

*A couple New T's*

Havn't had the chance to post up many new pix of the T's I've got over the last few months, so Here's a couple new ones....

Lasiodora parahybana 6.5" Female








Gorgyrella sp


----------



## SouthernStyle (Sep 26, 2007)

*Some of The New T's in the House!*

Well~ Here's a couple of New Pix... Just Adding More T's By the month 

OBT (F)





P.Lugardi (F)





H.Mac (F)





G.Rosea RCF





C.Beuchanicus (F)





A.Anax (F)


----------



## pinkzebra (Sep 26, 2007)

Gorgeous spiders and great pics. I just love the H. mac, have to get one someday!

Jen


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 26, 2007)

I love the _C.bechuanicus_! Could never have enough of the horned Ts. Wanna pack it up and ship it to me?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Oct 7, 2007)

*Here's a Couple More Pictures*

I had the chance to take a couple more (since the Bronco's Sucked it up BIG TIME today) So Here They Are!

Scolopendra ssp.





P.imperator





G.Rosea (1) (F)





G.Rosea (2) (F)





H.ssp. Haninium










And LAST But Not least...The Sugar Gliders...
Lilo - The Girly





Stitch - The Stinky boy


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice pics
I love the sugar gliders.
I am looking into getting one soon


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 9, 2007)

Great job with that H. Maculata!! She is gorgeous! :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2007)

A couple more days and that _C.bechuanicus_ will be heading to my house.  Thanks again Nate! Great T collection btw, what number you at now?


----------



## SouthernStyle (Oct 14, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> A couple more days and that _C.bechuanicus_ will be heading to my house.  Thanks again Nate! Great T collection btw, what number you at now?


I Dont even want to Count!! I've got enough to Keep me happy for a while, but with this last BIG order (and some of the slings that DIDNT show up) I WAS sitting at about 80+ Adults and 30+ Slings...Not a HUGE number, but enough to keep me busy as hell in my spare time! NTM my Other Animals in the house...The Sugar Gliders, Parakeets, 2 Tokay's, 3 Crested's (My Wife's) The Pirhana, The Oscar and His Friend the Konvict (LOL) And the 4 Dogs...I'm ALWAYS busy!


----------



## SouthernStyle (Oct 22, 2007)

*Some of the Old Stuff With Newer Pictures*

I went a little camera crazy this afternoon, Here's What I came up with....

_P.Murnius Juvie_





_S.Alternans_





_G.Rosea RCF _





_G.Rosea RCF_





_C.Bechuanicus_





_C.Bechuanicus_





Here's a BUNCH of the _Gorgyrella sp._ I've got


----------



## SouthernStyle (Oct 22, 2007)

*And Here's Some More Tarantula Pix*

A Couple More That I took Earlier This Afternoon....

_Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore Blue"_




















L.Hesperus (F) With Egg Sack










G.Rosea RCF










C.Bechaunicus





*















G.Rosea (F)









*


----------



## clearlysaid (Oct 22, 2007)

See, your singapore looks like it has a bluish tint in those pics.  It must just be the lighting before...?


----------



## chandlermonster (Oct 23, 2007)

The species listed as Gorgyrella sp. is new to me.  I've never seen one before, but man that looks cool!  Is there not a hair on its body?  Looks a little vicious.  Where does this T come from?  Is it common in the hobby?


----------



## cristal7901 (Oct 23, 2007)

You have such beautiful T's and a big variety. one day I 'll have lots  i have lots of slings, but I have to wait a while before they will be bigger


----------



## AlainL (Oct 23, 2007)

SouthernStyle said:


>



Nice spiders but can you tell me what's the deal?:?


----------



## clearlysaid (Oct 23, 2007)

chandlermonster said:


> The species listed as Gorgyrella sp. is new to me.  I've never seen one before, but man that looks cool!  Is there not a hair on its body?  Looks a little vicious.  Where does this T come from?  Is it common in the hobby?


That's a trapdoor spider.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Oct 23, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Nice spiders but can you tell me what's the deal?:?


I Got Drilled For That Before, It was more of a dumb mistake rather than a Good move to take pix of all three of them together, However none of those Spiders even pushed a threat up aginst another one....That was Quite a while ago...And We'll leave it at that


----------



## SouthernStyle (Oct 23, 2007)

chandlermonster said:


> The species listed as Gorgyrella sp. is new to me.  I've never seen one before, but man that looks cool!  Is there not a hair on its body?  Looks a little vicious.  Where does this T come from?  Is it common in the hobby?


She's an African Red Trapdoor....Inch for Inch they've got more attitude than some of the Bigger T's That I've got...She is completely "bald" as you say...And Definatly not a T, Rather a True Spider. Pretty cool though, I've had her for about 7 Months or so now...Eats like a horse, I WOULDNT however recommend holding one, They tend to get a little pissy LOL


----------

